# Pea**** Feathers



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got a few pea**** feathers I'll give to the first guy who comes to my place and gets them. They would make great fly tying material.

pm me!


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

:| you don't have, or play a banjo.... Do you? 

Sounds a little creepy. How about we pay postage and you send them to us. :mrgreen: 

Actually I'll just go spend a buck fitty at the local fly shop and avoid the Risk.

p.s. youre probably just being a nice guy, but your name and the post sound a little risky :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Where do you live?


----------

